# Masterbation = More Probable Eye Problems?



## Grandpriest (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been very curious about this for quite a while.  I forgot where I heard this from, but it's still been bugging me.  I don't think it to be true, but why not ask? 
No need to hold back trolling either, because I know if this is wrong it's gonna attract a ton of them, which is fine.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 8, 2010)

Wat


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 8, 2010)

You just need to learn where to aim.


----------



## Grandpriest (Dec 8, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> You just need to learn where to aim.


 I got a good giggle out of this post, thanks. XD
But ya.  I'm no biologist or whatever, so I truly don't know.  I thought this would be more fun than trying to research it on the internetz.


----------



## Conker (Dec 8, 2010)

One of my efriends did shoot himself in the eye after wanking it while laying on his back and not giving a fuck where his stuff went.

"Never thought I'd have to clean cum off my own face" was how he opened the conversation.

So it is possible to shoot your eye out, kid :V


----------



## Xenke (Dec 8, 2010)

I've heard this, I don't believe it's true if I remember correctly.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 8, 2010)

Conker said:


> One of my efriends did shoot himself in the eye after wanking it while laying on his back and not giving a fuck where his stuff went.
> 
> "Never thought I'd have to clean cum off my own face" was how he opened the conversation.
> 
> So it is possible to shoot your eye out, kid :V


 _
THE GOGGLES, THEY DO NOTHING!_


----------



## CaptainNico (Dec 8, 2010)

Click here.

Really though, I think it's just a myth(aside from that shooting stuff into your eyes thing, I guess). =p


----------



## Conker (Dec 8, 2010)

barefootfoof said:


> _
> THE GOGGLES, THEY DO NOTHING!_


 There isn't a "that made me laugh really fucking hard for reasons I'm not quite sure of yet" button so I'll just have to make this post.


----------



## Isen (Dec 8, 2010)

Probably from some old masturbation is the devil propaganda thing.  The Boy Scout handbook used to teach that masturbation would weaken your immune system.  Another popular myth was that it could cause insanity.  There have been a million myths about the negative repercussions of masturbation just because it is sexual and therefore scary and shameful.  

It's actually been shown that masturbating regularly makes you less likely to get prostate cancer.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 8, 2010)

oh wow this is reedonkulus


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 8, 2010)

Nah it ain't true as far as I'm concerned. 

Masturbation's a natural thing, I don't see how it can blind you (Unless you have bad aim :V)


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 8, 2010)

Conker said:


> There isn't a "that made me laugh really fucking hard for reasons I'm not quite sure of yet" button so I'll just have to make this post.


 :3 my work here is done.


----------



## Deo (Dec 8, 2010)

All you people with your penises and aiming. Haha.
Yet another instance where it's awesome being a woman.


----------



## Conker (Dec 8, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> All you people with your penises and aiming. Haha.
> Yet another instance where it's awesome being a woman.


 Cept the part where you're a woman of course :3


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 8, 2010)

Furries arn't blind so I think we are ok....


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 8, 2010)

This is relevant.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 8, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> All you people with your penises and aiming. Haha.
> Yet another instance where it's awesome being a woman.



I think both sexes are pretty amazing to be honest.


----------



## The DK (Dec 8, 2010)

Im not going to lie i shot myself in the eye before, but there is no way its true for i still have 20/20 vision even after all these years


----------



## Deo (Dec 8, 2010)

Conker said:


> Cept the part where you're a woman of course :3


 
Harsh bro. I may have to qq :V

I've webcam chatted with people on this forum inb our R&R furfaggotry channel. KylieisaCannabal, Cyanide_Tiger, Jashwa, and Asswings. Don't believe me ask them.
I am an angry woman, but a woman all the same.


----------



## Conker (Dec 8, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Harsh bro. I've webcam chatted with people on this forum. KylieisaCannabal Cyanide_Tiger, Jashwa, and Asswings. Don't believe me ask them.
> I am an angry woman, but a woman all the same.


 The question of you being a woman wasn't what I was getting at; I believe you.


----------



## Deo (Dec 9, 2010)

Conker said:


> The question of you being a woman wasn't what I was getting at; I believe you.


 
OH FUCK. I DIDN'T EVEN SEE IT.
I WAS BLINDSIDED. <- too much fapping. :V
OH SEXIST JOKE.
is it bad I laughed just then?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 9, 2010)

She's a woman. She even put her boobs right up close to the webcam.


----------



## Willow (Dec 9, 2010)

This thread makes me sad. 

But that's a total myth OP. Unless you get that white stuff in your eye. 
Then at the very least, your eye will burn for a few minutes.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 9, 2010)

No one else going to say it? Fine.

Tits or GTFO


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 9, 2010)

Willow said:


> This thread makes me sad.
> 
> But that's a total myth OP. Unless you get that white stuff in your eye.
> Then at the very least, your eye will burn for a few minutes.


 
Acid cum. :V


----------



## Scouto2 (Dec 9, 2010)

OP: You misspelled the topic...it's "masturbation" not "masterbation"



Meadow said:


> Acid cum. :V


 Callin' rule 34.

Nature will castigate those who do not masticate.
Now, end the thread before I defenstrate you all.


----------



## Conker (Dec 9, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> OH FUCK. I DIDN'T EVEN SEE IT.
> I WAS BLINDSIDED. <- too much fapping. :V
> OH SEXIST JOKE.
> is it bad I laughed just then?


 Yup, that's what I did thur!


----------



## Browder (Dec 9, 2010)

Scouto2 said:


> OP: You misspelled the topic...it's "masturbation" not "masterbation"


 
Maybe he wanted  to indicate how good he was at it?


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 9, 2010)

Scouto2 said:


> Callin' rule 34.
> 
> Nature will punish those who do not chew.
> Now, end the thread before I throw you all out of a window.


 
I am confuse.


----------



## xiath (Dec 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is relevant.


 
Lol.  I remember that!

*insert over used 'Christmas story' quote here*


----------



## RammsteinSkollexxx (Dec 9, 2010)

Just fucking google it, don't start such a disgraceful topic.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Dec 9, 2010)

If you don't want eye problems, stop putting your face right on the monitor while you fap.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Dec 9, 2010)

> OP: You misspelled the topic...it's "masturbation" not "masterbation"



I'm surprised it took so long to point at this, we could have said that masturbation actually brings spelling problems instead of sight issues. 
(No offense to OP. )


----------



## Ratte (Dec 9, 2010)

masturabtion laeds to diselxai


----------



## Sam (Dec 9, 2010)

Ratte said:


> masturabtion laeds to diselxai



I du nt belve this.....




Nuu


----------



## virus (Dec 9, 2010)

Theres nothing in semen that would remotely cause any burning. It would probably feel strange shit to have it under your eyelid though.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 9, 2010)

virus said:


> Theres nothing in semen that would remotely cause any burning. It would probably feel strange shit to have it under your eyelid though.


 I wouldn't know. But it seems like one of those things where something unexpected gets in the eye so the eye is all "omg I'm dying." I mean I've felt it hurt getting water squirted in my eye.


----------



## Jw (Dec 9, 2010)

True fax: it will also cause you to misshape your body, go insane, and grow hair on the palms of your hands. 

Oh wait, furries...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 9, 2010)

Masturbation obviously makes you blind, deaf & makes your hands hairy.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 9, 2010)

Even if that stuff is true, you can probably offset by smoking pot. Glaucoma cure anyone?



Jashwa said:


> She's a woman. She even put her boobs right up close to the webcam.


 
I oughta start webchatting with Deo...


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey, did you know that regular, infrequent masturbation reduces the risk of prostate cancer in older men?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 9, 2010)

virus said:


> Theres nothing in semen that would remotely cause any burning.


 Uh, yes there is? 


RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I oughta start webchatting with Deo...


 Stop being such a fucking creeper. Seriously.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Dec 9, 2010)

So I guess the tale of if you touch yourself, you'll go blind is true?


----------



## Deo (Dec 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Stop being such a fucking creeper. Seriously.


 
This. And all my cool nick nacks were on my shelf over my desk behind my computer, so I reach up to grab something and all my screen gets is belly and boob. Sorry people. I'm not a camwhore.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 9, 2010)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> Hey, did you know that* regular, infrequent* masturbation reduces the risk of prostate cancer in older men?


 That seems like an oxymoron


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Dec 9, 2010)

Fay V said:


> That seems like an oxymoron


 
It's not


----------



## Qoph (Dec 9, 2010)

Actually my eyesight has remained the same pretty much since I began masturbating, at least according to the eye doctor.  I mean, he didn't mention masturbating or anything but my lens configuration has remained the same since then.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 9, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> This. And all my cool nick nacks were on my shelf over my desk behind my computer, so I reach up to grab something and all my screen gets is belly and boob. Sorry people. I'm not a camwhore.


 That's only because we haven't found the right price yet.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I heard something about masturbation raising the blood pressure and that could damage your eyes. Of course you'd also need to maintain an erection for a very long time and very often.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 9, 2010)

Fan fact: I just remembered an article that someone showed me on /b/.

Some Japanese kid died from masturbating a lot in one day.

Those nice chemicals it releases in your brain are nice and all, but too much is badddd.

So, take it slow, or you will die. c:


----------



## Smelge (Dec 9, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I'm pretty sure I heard something about masturbation raising the blood pressure and that could damage your eyes. Of course you'd also need to maintain an erection for a very long time and very often.


 
If anything, it'd lower your blood pressure.
You only have so much blood in you. An erection requires the heart to beat faster, but some of the blood is diverted to get it up, meaning overall, you'd have a slight drop in pressure. Increased heartbeat would normally raise it, but they'd probably  cancel each other out, near enough.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Dec 9, 2010)

Smelge said:
			
		

> If anything, it'd lower your blood pressure.
> You only have so much blood in you. An erection requires the heart to  beat faster, but some of the blood is diverted to get it up, meaning  overall, you'd have a slight drop in pressure. Increased heartbeat would  normally raise it, but they'd probably  cancel each other out, near  enough.



Perhaps. I'm not a masturbation expert, just passing on what I think I heard.


----------



## Deo (Dec 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's only because we haven't found the right price yet.


 
How horrible. I laughed.




Smelge said:


> If anything, it'd lower your blood pressure.
> You only have so much blood in you. An erection requires the heart to beat faster, but some of the blood is diverted to get it up, meaning overall, you'd have a slight drop in pressure. Increased heartbeat would normally raise it, but they'd probably cancel each other out, near enough.


 
Arousal causes pupils to dilate. Perhaps dilated pupils staring for too many hours at computer screens in dark basements...?


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Dec 9, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> I've been very curious about this for quite a while.  I forgot where I heard this from, but it's still been bugging me.  I don't think it to be true, but why not ask?
> No need to hold back trolling either, because I know if this is wrong it's gonna attract a ton of them, which is fine.


 
From a biological standpoint, the hormones and neurotransmitters that are released when you come to orgasm during masturbation are exactly the same as from orgasm through sexual intercourse. In other words, you body can't tell the difference between yanking and fucking. And considering that you never hear people talk about going blind from to much sex, no, no amount of masturbating can cause you to go blind or lose vision. In fact, besides forming a deep emotional connection with a sexual partner, masturbation has all of the same benefits as sexual intercourse. Namely lower stress levels and a healthier prostate and genitals due to increased oxygenation.

You've got to love being a biology major.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 9, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> All you people with your penises and aiming. Haha.
> Yet another instance where it's awesome being a woman.


 I guess it would be cool being female. I would be able to show everyone my boobs and such.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 9, 2010)

What the hell?

We actually need 3 pages for this?

Even Yahoo Answers would have this shit done quicker


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> I've been very curious about this for quite a while.  I forgot where I heard this from, but it's still been bugging me.  I don't think it to be true, but why not ask?
> No need to hold back trolling either, because I know if this is wrong it's gonna attract a ton of them, which is fine.



Depends how high you can shoot your load, and what direction it is pointing in. 


Seriously though, if you can squirt your load quite far I don't recommend wanking while laying on your back.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Seriously though, if you can squirt your load quite far I don't recommend wanking while laying on your back.


 
I almost feel like making that my new sig.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I almost feel like making that my new sig.



I'm not going into detail, all I will say is that I speak from experience.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm not going into detail, all I will say is that I speak from experience.


 
That's more than enough fucking detail >:[


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 9, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> That's more than enough fucking detail >:[


 
OH MURR.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> OH MURR.



I think LK has a boner. :v


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2010)

ive been fapping ever since i was 10, so thats about 12 years now. and my eyes and the rest of my body are just as good as they were back then


----------



## Sauvignon (Dec 9, 2010)

What is the maximum safe number of complete masturbations one should undertake on a daily basis?


----------



## Conker (Dec 9, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> What is the maximum safe number of complete masturbations one should undertake on a daily basis?


 That question made me cringe.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Depends how high you can shoot your load, and what direction it is pointing in.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if you can squirt your load quite far I don't recommend wanking while laying on your back.


 
Fun Fact: Putting a little pressure on the urethra increases pressure, meaning greater height and distance.
Fun Fact II: If everyone in the UK orgasmed at the same time, the energy expended would be enough to propel a turbot the length of Lake Windermere.


----------



## HappyBunny (Dec 9, 2010)

NO. You don't go blind from masturbating. That's such a stupid myth. Moms just say it to keep their kids form doing it, etc.

It does put hair on your palms, though. So. be careful.


----------



## Jw (Dec 9, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Fun Fact II: If everyone in the UK orgasmed at the same time, the energy expended would be enough to propel a turbot the length of Lake Windermere.


 
How you would harness that energy would be bizarre.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 9, 2010)

I should really lock this thread for its blatant mature content, but I'm just too stupefied by the fact that you've managed to talk about a masturbation myth for three pages to do anything about it.  o_o

Males are gross.  I'm just saying.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 9, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Males are gross.  I'm just saying.


 
This is OUR thread. You can go make your own if you wish.

:V


----------



## Xenke (Dec 9, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Males are gross.  I'm just saying.


 
Hey Nylak~

MWAH MWAH MWAH.


----------



## BlueEevee (Dec 9, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Fun Fact II: If everyone in the UK orgasmed at the same time, the energy expended would be enough to propel a turbot the length of Lake Windermere.


 
Now I want to see if that is possible


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 9, 2010)

ur groce nylak


----------



## Sharpguard (Dec 9, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I almost feel like making that my new sig.


 But with your old sig gone, you'll become vernaberal to your enemies :c


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 9, 2010)

the ye pain is a lie!


----------



## Aaros (Dec 10, 2010)

what. Why has like every single male on FA at some point shot cum into their eye on accident? That's what it seems like after reading this thread, with all the "Oh yeah, I shot my eye too..." replies.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 10, 2010)

Aaromus said:


> what. Why has like every single male on FA at some point shot cum into their eye on accident? That's what it seems like after reading this thread, with all the "Oh yeah, I shot my eye too..." replies.


 
Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey.

I haven't.

SPECAIL SNOFLAEK!


----------



## Aaros (Dec 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey.
> 
> I haven't.
> 
> SPECAIL SNOFLAEK!


 
I haven't either
You're no longer unique


----------



## Xenke (Dec 10, 2010)

Aaromus said:


> I haven't either
> You're no longer unique


 
Fuck.

I shall make you my bitch, and thus you shall become a woman.

Now I'm special again.


----------



## Aaros (Dec 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Fuck.
> 
> I shall make you my bitch, and thus you shall become a woman.
> 
> Now I'm special again.


D: Nuuuuuu
Women are strange creatures.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 10, 2010)

I want glasses. I jack off at least four times a week to begin with. I've been jacking off for three years.

My eyesight hasn't been damaged at all.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 10, 2010)

Grycho said:


> I want glasses. I jack off at least four times a week to begin with. I've been jacking off for three years.
> 
> My eyesight hasn't been damaged at all.



You're 14, right


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 10, 2010)

Isen said:


> Probably from some old masturbation is the devil propaganda thing.  The Boy Scout handbook used to teach that masturbation would weaken your immune system.  Another popular myth was that it could cause insanity.  There have been a million myths about the negative repercussions of masturbation just because it is sexual and therefore scary and shameful.
> 
> It's actually been shown that masturbating regularly makes you less likely to get prostate cancer.


 
Oh damn that picture was hilarious I never saw that level of insane propaganda before.
Thanks for posting it XD


----------



## Lobar (Dec 10, 2010)

why has this thread made it to page 4


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey guys I masturbate too let's talk about jerkin aw yeah

That's what this thread is about right


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 11, 2010)

Skift said:


> Hey guys I masturbate too let's talk about jerkin aw yeah
> 
> That's what this thread is about right


 
By page 4, that's what every thread is about.


----------



## Kommodore (Dec 11, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> You're 14, right


 
Don't be judgn'


----------



## Bambi (Dec 11, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> I've been very curious about this for quite a while.  I forgot where I heard this from, but it's still been bugging me.  I don't think it to be true, but why not ask?
> No need to hold back trolling either, because I know if this is wrong it's gonna attract a ton of them, which is fine.


Like every other poster here, I've hit my eyes before with my own cum (shooting, pewpew.)

Still, it makes things even better if you've got a friend watching you when it happens too. Called me the "rail-gun" he did, because we both had a thing for World War II German technology and that was apparently the first thing that came to his mind (or the thought of his most prized bb-gun getting a droplet of my stuff on it like it did so many years ago, but that was hysterical when it happened.) 

I usually shoot for my mouth though or aim ahead of me, and generally, successfully catching it means that you miss the rest of your face. Just sayin'.

>.> It's a masturbation thread, Bambi is obligatory.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 11, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> You're 14, right


 
Yes. Your point being? :/


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 11, 2010)

By the way... I've heard that jacking off releases endorphins, making you happy. Of course, it evens out when you get that whole "jesuschristimgonnabelikethisforever" feeling.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 11, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Like every other poster here, I've hit my eyes before with my own cum (shooting, pewpew.)
> 
> Still, it makes things even better if you've got a friend watching you when it happens too. Called me the "rail-gun" he did, because we both had a thing for World War II German technology and that was apparently the first thing that came to his mind (or the thought of his most prized bb-gun getting a droplet of my stuff on it like it did so many years ago, but that was hysterical when it happened.)
> 
> ...


 
Fuck you for writing that. Fuck you for putting those words there where people could read it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 11, 2010)

Grycho said:


> By the way... I've heard that jacking off releases endorphins, making you happy. Of course, it evens out when you get that whole "jesuschristimgonnabelikethisforever" feeling.



The edit button is your friend, now go fourth and befriend the edit button!


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 11, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Like every other poster here, I've hit my eyes before with my own cum (shooting, pewpew.)


I can safely say that I've never cummed in my own eye before and I don't plan on it. You sir, are wrong. Also, no one here wants to hear about your masturbation stories, creep.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> By page 4, that's what every thread is about.


 
You know, reading through this thread makes me realize that some people have terrible manners aim.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 11, 2010)

Ramirez! Use the ACOG scope to increase your accuracy, and shoot it from a stable stance! Go for the head cumshot!

Although, I doubt it's the problem and that's the results. I don't know one person who turned blind because he had a masterbation round that failed.


----------



## Deo (Dec 11, 2010)

Aaromus said:


> D: Nuuuuuu
> Women are strange creatures.



What the hell is this supposed to mean?


----------



## Fay V (Dec 11, 2010)

Of course you're going to have vision problems. It's all that squinting at your tiny penis.


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> What the hell is this supposed to mean?


 look at your sig and av....


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

oh yea double post
I just had to make the 5th page on this.


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

Triple post, I request teh infraction.
Also it is not acid semen if you're a dragon, it is fire semen.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> look at your sig and av....



I would change it to "women are scary creatures".


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I would change it to "women are scary creatures".


 I is not scared!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> I is not scared!



You would be if you knew both my sisters and my mom.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You would be if you knew both my sisters and my mom.


 
You're from Norfolk. They are probably all the same person.


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

You guys are here complaining about semen burn and I'm drinking hotsauce like a beer, wimps.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> You guys are here complaining about semen burn and I'm drinking hotsauce like a beer, wimps.



Are you even old enough to drink beer


----------



## Xenke (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> You guys are here complaining about semen burn and I'm drinking hotsauce like a beer, wimps.


 
Yea, we all know you're a lame-ass mothafucka.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Dec 11, 2010)

I think I once heard something on radio recently, where a guy had something wrong with blood vessels in eyes (too thin? I can't remember) and would go temporarily blind for, I think, an hour or so every time after sex. Perhaps other such cases are why the whole thing about eye problems started?


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Are you even old enough to drink beer


 No, but it is hotsauce I'm drinking, I love the taste.
Also, I have had a beer and whiskey before. It did not end well, I threw up the habanero salsa from earlier that day out my nose partly.


Xenke said:


> Yea, we all know you're a lame-ass mothafucka.


Thank you for noticing I'm a furry.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> Thank you for noticing I'm a furry.


 
You forgot to add in relativity.

You're lame for a furry.


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You forgot to add in relativity.
> 
> You're lame for a furry.


 Thank you, I try my best.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> Thank you, I try my best.



You should fall off a horse like Christopher Reeve did, then you'd be really _lame_ as a furry!

_*gets booed*_ Aw, too soon?


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You should fall off a horse like Christopher Reeve did, then you'd be really _lame_ as a furry!
> 
> _*gets booed*_ Aw, too soon?


 Closest horse is a petting zoo, I got banned for shoving food up a giraffes nose when I was 12.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> Closest horse is a petting zoo, I got banned for *shoving food up a giraffes nose* when I was 12.



Is that what they're calling it now?


----------



## Fay V (Dec 11, 2010)

ITT: Wox is a special snowflake
In Every thread Wox posts in: Wox is a special snowflake. 

No really though, this can die now right?


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

Fay V said:


> ITT: Wox is a special snowflake
> In Every thread Wox posts in: Wox is a special snowflake.
> 
> No really though, this can die now right?


 I never die, even after I am physically dead, I will live on in your nightmares, like freddy krueger.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Is that what they're calling it now?


 You can call it whatever you like baby, murrr. :v


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> I never die, even after I am physically dead, I will live on in your nightmares, like freddy krueger.
> 
> 
> You can call it whatever you like baby, murrr. :v


 
ugh get off my internet


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

secretfur said:


> ugh get off my internet


 What are you gonna pay me if I do? :v


----------



## Smelge (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> What are you gonna pay me if I do? :v


 
A modicum of respect.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 11, 2010)

Smelge said:


> A modicum of respect.


 Hahahahahahahahaha.

A price infinitely higher than I'm able to pay, unfortunately.


----------



## Willow (Dec 11, 2010)

What the hell is this?


----------

